# 7Kg loss in 6 months



## bill hopkinson (Mar 30, 2015)

My Diabetic Nurse gave me a gold star for losing 7Kg in six months earlier in the week.
I don't really deserve it, it is all down to Canagliflozin which makes me excrete sugar. It controls sugar levels much more evenly than before, makes you lose weight slowly, and lowers your blood pressure (halved my Amlopodine dose as a result).
Some people are subject to side effects like yeast infection because of sugar in urine, and kidney function needs regular monitoring, but gliflozins work well for me.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 30, 2015)

That's terrific that it's working so well for you Bill, and with such a positive side-effect in your case!


----------



## MacG3 (Mar 30, 2015)

Congrats Bill, I think it's still down to you. Drugs help but so does not eating your own body weight in doughnuts! 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Bloden (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice work, Bill.


----------



## Copepod (Mar 30, 2015)

Well done Bill. You must take some credit for eating a sensible diet and keeping active.


----------

